# ABSTIMMUNG - das beste User-GT 2007 ---- HARDTAIL (5 v. 6)



## Kint (1. März 2008)

die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 01.03.08 bis 14.03.08 nach folgendem Schema.


jeder forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro kategorie drei stimmen, die in klassischer gold silber bronze oder 1.2.3. manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die kategorie.*

untenstehend sind die Usernamen *rot * markiert. durch numerierung und nennung der namen wird in der jeweiligen Kategorie abgestimmt. 
die abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. ) - Auch wer für "Kint" stimmt hat was falsch gemacht  

Die fotos sind Thumbnails - dh durch anklicken kommt Ihr ins Fotoalbum der User und könnte euch mehr oder größere Bilder ansehen. 

*kommentare dürfen gerne UNTER der Stimmabgabe angefügt werden. *FEUER FREI !


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*jomaxbax*
Mitglied

Registriert seit: Apr 2005
Ort: Freiburg
Bike: GT Zaskar, Canyon F10, Cannondale SV900 (verkauft), Canyon Roadmaster Pro (geschrottet), KTM 640 LC4












GT Zaskar Bj. 2000 oder 2001
RockShox Psylo
Deore XT Antriebsstrang
Magura Marta



*Janikulus*
Allwetterfahrer

Benutzerbild von Janikulus

Registriert seit: Jul 2006
Ort: Frankreich
Bike: GT: Zaskar(s) - LTS 1 - STS 1000DS - STS Lobo - Xizang - Dyno Slammer - ...
















GT Zaskar 1996 16 Zoll in Ballburnished:
- RS SID Team 2006
- XTR 900 Antrieb
- XT 739 STI und V-Brakes
- GT Hadley Naben in Mavic XC717 Felgen
- STM Titan Schnellspanner
- Syncros Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker
- Flite Sattel
- ca. 10,6kg
Gefahren wird das Rad nicht von mir sondern von meiner Freundin.
Ihr könnt euch aber denken wer es aufgebaut hat und genau so wie seine eigenen Räder pflegt



*kingmoe*
Altes GTier

Benutzerbild von kingmoe

Registriert seit: Apr 2003
Ort: Hamburg
Bike: Zaskar, i-Drive u.a.
















Basis & Anbauteile:
Rahmen: GT Ruckus One Point Zero 2005 (Neu bei CNC gekauft   )
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Comp (die dritte im Haus, ohne Schnickschnack, ich mag sie)
Vorbau: MJ Dirt (saustabil aber nicht ganz so klotzig)
Lenker: Xtreme Big Bar (nomen est omen)
Griffe: weiche Lock on
Steuersatz: King in rasta (ohne Worte)
Stütze: Ritchey Comp (ich mag die 2-Schrauben-Klemmung)
Sattel: SDG irgendwas (original GT von meinem i-Drive5)
Sattelklemme: GT Taiwandingsbums
Antrieb:
Kurbel und Innenlager: Truvativ FireX (auch vom i-Drive5 geklaut)
Pedale: Odyssey Black Widow Lite (mit großen Black Widow Käfigen gepimpt)
SW: XT Shadow, UW: XT, Kette: XT, Kassette: XT (zuverlässigkeit ist Trumpf)
Shifter: Deore (billig und gut gerastert, mag ich lieber als LX, XT...)
Verzögern:
Bremshebel: XT M739 KOMPLETT schwarz (musste ich 2 Paar für kaufen und Hebel tauschen)
Bremsen: Avid BB5 (gutes Nassbremsverhalten, simple Wartung)
Alle Züge: GT by Jagwire
LRS: (alles stabil und nicht zu teuer)
Naben: VR Novatec Disc (auf Steckachse umbaubar), HR XT Disc
Felgen: Sun Singletrack gold
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35 (Grip Grip Grip!)
Speichen: DT Comp schwarz
Sonstiges:
Leitungsführung vo.: Hope gold
FlaHa-Schrauben: Alu gold




*gt-heini*
GTeam Süd

Benutzerbild von gt-heini

Registriert seit: Oct 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Zaskar - GT Psyclone - GT LTS 3000DS - GT Xizang - GT Zaskar LE - GT Terramoto -GT STS DH - GT ZR1.0 - GT Force (frame) - GT Zaskar 20th-anniversary (frame)
















GT Zaskar LE (1996) rot eloxiert
Die meisten kennen das Rad ja. Verändert wurden seit dem Treffen im September: Flaschenhalter, Pedale und ein flacherer Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*zaskar-le*
Genießer

Benutzerbild von zaskar-le

Registriert seit: Feb 2007
Ort: Berlin (SW)
Bike: GT Xizang (im Aufbau), GT Zaskar LE´93, Brodie Expresso´96, Fat Chance Shock-a-Billy´94, Shannon Bonebreaker (im Aufbau)
















GT Zaskar 1993, ball burnished
19", serial# 10931531
Mein allererstes Bike > dauerhaft unverkäuflich. 
Mein derzeit (noch) einziges, fahrfertiges GT.
Das unproblematischste Pferdchen in meinem kleinen Stall.
Draufsteigen und einfach losfahren - klappt seit 15 Jahren.
Mein Alltagsbike seit 1993, natürlich nicht mehr NOS. 
Hat schon böse Sachen überlebt; gewollte Patina vorhanden.
Vieles ist vergänglich - mein Zassi bleibt 



*zwinki86*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von zwinki86

Registriert seit: Dec 2003
Ort: egeln(bei magdeburg)
Bike: gt moto (hängt der rahmen im zimmer)...gt ruckus flowta...gt zaskar team
















rahmen: GT ZASKAR TEAM IN XL
gabel: MAGURA DURIN 100 IN GELB
antrieb/schaltung: SHIMANO XT
bremsen: SHIMANO XT
vorbau/lenker: SYNTACE
sattelstütze/sattel: THOMSON ELITE/FLITE
laufräder: SHIMANO SYSTEMLAUFRADF XT
reifen: VORNE: NOBBY NIC HINTEN: RACING RALPH



*GT_Frodo*
Schlickrutscher

Benutzerbild von GT_Frodo

Registriert seit: Apr 2002
Ort: Boppard
Bike: GT Terramoto 94 Canyon ESX (gebrochen)
















Hier mein erstes, liebstes und einziges MTB, das bisher alles überlebt hat:
GT Terramoto BJ 94

Da ich damit die ersten Jahre noch zur Schule gefahren bin, hat der Lack leider jede Menge Kampfspuren, aber die habe ich ja mittlerweile selber auch.



*Ketterechts*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von Ketterechts

Registriert seit: Jan 2005
Ort: Nordbaden
Bike: Nur welche von 90-98
















GT PANTERA - non Shimano
Rahmen: GT PANTERA lackiert in Sunburst Red Metallic
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 21
Steuersatz: Tioga
Schaltung: Suntour XC Pro / Expert
Kurbel: Suntour Xc Pro MD
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Checker Pig
Griffgummi: Ritchey TGV
Pedale: Ritchey
Bremse vorne : Suntour XC Pro 
Bremse hinten : Suntour XCD Rollercam
Sattelstütze: GT
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Laufräder : Suntour XC Pro GG Naben und Ukai Felgen 
Reifen: Panaracer Dart / Smoke


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*cleiende*
Der alte Mann und das Rad

Benutzerbild von cleiende

Registriert seit: Nov 2003
Ort: Taunidien
Bike: GT IDXC 1.0 2004 ++ GT Zaskar LE 1993, purple elox. (sic!) ++ GT XiZang 1995 ++ GT Karakoram 1992 ++ GT ZR 1.0 2004 ++ American CompLite 1995 ######### Sohn Lukas: GT Pro Performer BMX 1999 ++ GT Karakoram 1993 ++ GT Zaskar 1998
















Ausstattungsliste



*GT Karakoram, Bj 1992*
Zum Rad:
Das Karakoram ist mein erstes MTB und leistet mir seit 1992 gute Dienste.
Damals hatte ich die Wahl zwischen Marin und GT. Die Marins waren etwas leichter und hatten die grelleren Lackierungen, gelb, giftgrün, etc. Dagegen waren die GTs einfach exklusiver und hatten neben dem Rennsportnimbus auch noch die ausgefallene Rahmenform.
Zeitreise ins Jahr 1992, Radsport SMIT in Darmstadt:
Beim Kauf hatten mein Bruder und ich die Wahl aus drei Karakorams: 2x in 20" (schwarz, tequila sunrise), 1x in 18" tequila. Und weil ich damals kein grelles Rad haben wollte nahm ich das 20" Karakoram in schwarz. Heute könnte ich mich in den Hintern beissen...
Mit den Jahren fand ich den 20" Rahmen zu groß und bin auf 19" und 18" Rahmen umgestiegen.
Seither:
Am Rad ist wenig original geblieben. Als ich 18 Monate später mein Zaskar gekauft habe wurden erstmal die Karakoram-Teile angebaut. Mit der Zeit ist vieles einfach verschlissen und ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht wieder alte Teile dranzubauen. Letzlich fahre ich meine Räder und da ist es nicht immer hilfreich komplett mit Bauteilen anno 1992 herumzufahren.
Das Rad ist mittlerweile mein Stadtrad, es hat alle drei Kinder im (Cannondale) Anhänger gezogen und in der "dunklen Jahreszeit" fahre ich mit diesem Stahlross ins Büro. Klar, die Familienradtouren macht es auch mit.
Das Karakoram läuft im Jahr gute 1000 Kilometer.
Was noch kommt:
Im Sommer 2008 wird es komplett auseinandergenommen, die Steinschlagmacken werden gesäubert und mit Lack aufgefüllt sowie Rahmen & Gabel mit Fluidfilm konserviert. Es soll ja noch weitere 15 Jahre rollen.





* GT-Sassy*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von GT-Sassy

Registriert seit: Aug 2005
Bike: GT Outpost (Bj.1989), GT Tachyon, GT Avalanche, Dino Cruiser, GT Tequesta, GT LTS, GT Outpost 28", GT Tempest SS, GT Tempest, 2x GT Karakoram (im Aufbau) "Zweiter bei der Wahl des schönsten GT 2007-Rubrik BMX-"
















GT Avalanche
(Firmtech sieht von vorn genial aus)




*zingel*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von zingel

Registriert seit: May 2003
Ort: Willisau
















Gekauft 1994 von meinem Bruder. Er fuhr damit 1995 die Schweizermeisterschaft ...hat aber trotz dem Bike nicht für's Podest gereicht 1997 kaufte er sich ein LTS und das LE ging an mich. Ich fuhr damit in fünf Jahren etwa zwei Antriebe durch. Danach gings zurück an meinen Bruder. Vor zwei Jahren hab ich's ihm wieder originalgetreu Aufgebaut. Einzig Rahmen, Sattelstütze und Lenker sind seit Anfang dabei. Leider hab ich keine 94er Decals mehr gefunden.

GT Zaskar LE 1994
Fork GT CrMo
Rims Mavic 230
Hubs Shimano XT M737
Spokes DT 3x
Tires IRC Mythos 1.9
Pedals Time
Crank White Industries
Chain Shimano HG90
Rear Cogs Shimano XT M737
Bottom Bracket Syncros
Front Derailleur Shimano XT M737
Rear Derailleur Shimano XT M737, short cage
Shifters Shimano LX
Grips Pedros
Handlebars Flatbar GT
Stem Syncros
Headset Tioga
Brake Shimano XT M737
Levers Dia Compe SSD7
Saddle Flite, grey
Seat Post GT
Quick release Kore
Colors ball burshined
Size (c/c) 46.5cm (18)
Serial # 09935642




*mistertom52070*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von mistertom52070

Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Erlangen
Bike: Votec M6 GT Zaskar
















GT Zaskar 1997
DT Hügi Naben
XT/Sram 9.0
Manitou Axel
HS33 D
Syncros Vorbau und Sattelstütze


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*oliversen*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von oliversen

Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Hsinchu, Taiwan
Bike: GT Zaskar LE '94, GT Psyclone '95, GT Lightning '97, GT Avalanche '98, GT ZR Lotto Pro '00, GT Peace '06, Giant Regin 0 '07, Giant NRS1 '01,
















Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT Psyclone 1995
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Super
Steuersatz: Chris King
Schaltung: Sram X.O
Kurbel: Race Face Deuce XC
Vorbau: Control Tech Scandium
Lenker: Control Tech Scandium
Bremse: Avid SD Ti
Sattelstütze: Control Tech Scandium
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT
Naben: Ringle 
Felgen: Sun
Reifen: Kenda Klimalite 
Mein erster Stahlrahmen seit fast 20 Jahren...  Mann, Mann, Mann... wie doch die Zeit vergeht. Egal, der Aufbau hat Spass gemacht und es faehrt sich grossartig.





* Chat Chambers*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von Chat Chambers

Registriert seit: Mar 2004
Bike: GT Zaskar, Tequesta
















Rahmen:       
*GT Tequesta '94*
Gabel:          
*GT Cromo*
Naben:         
*Shimano XT schwarz*
Felgen:        
*Mavic XM 719 schwarz*
Speichen:     
*DT Swiss*
Kassette:     
*Shimano Ultegra 11-23*
Reifen:         
*Panaracer Smoke 2.1/Dart 2.1*
Kurbel:         
*Truvativ Stylo GXP*
Schaltung:    
*SRAM X.7 komplett (2006)*
Bremsen:      
*Shimano Deore V-Brake*
Steuersatz:   
*Cane Creek*
Vorbau:        
*Synrcos*
Sattelstütze: 
*Syncros*
Sattel:         
*Flite Titanium*
Lenker:         
*Answer Hyperlight blau*

Hat mit mir auf dem Buckel noch keine 400 Kilometer zurückgelegt, und ich bin der einzige, der jemals drauf gesessen hat (und sitzen wird)! Erster Ausflug nach 12 Jahren im Sommer '06.





*olli*
Knalltüte

Benutzerbild von olli

Registriert seit: Mar 2001




GT ZASKAR 2007 - Mit einem XT 739 Short Cage Schaltwerk  ,
der Rest an der Kiste war 2006/2007 erhältlich





*tofu1000*
great Sojabohnenquark!

Benutzerbild von tofu1000

Registriert seit: Jul 2006
Ort: Oschatz
Bike: 2x GT Zaskar, 1x GT Backwoods, 1x Grobian, 1x Coladose

















Auch hier spare ich mir die Teileliste. Wer zu beiden Rädern etwas wissen möchte, frage einfach. Ich steige dann hinab in die Katakomben und erstatte anschließend Meldung.Und hier noch mein geliebtes Zaskar. Die Herstellungsjahre der Teile sind bunt gemischt und beinhalten etwa 15 Jahre... Ich habe einfach das drangeschraubt was sich aus meiner Sicht als zuverlässig und haltbar erwiesen hat. Und rausgekommen ist ein Rad wie ein Maßanzug zum einsauen!





*GTdanni*
3. Platz GT (Fully) 2006

Benutzerbild von GTdanni

Registriert seit: Sep 2003
Ort: Bad Dürrenberg
Bike: GT STS 1 / GT Tachyon SSP / GT Zaskar / GT Rage / GT Jetstream / Emmelle Laser / Diamant Crosser / Diamant SSP / Diamant Bahnrad / Mifa Klapprad / Spezialized FSR Enduro und noch einige Andere.

















Ein relativ seltenes schwarzes Zassi (da sind die Decals unter dem Lack/Pulver) 
Teile sind ein wilder Mix aber funktionieren ganz gut, so Sachen wie Kurbel, Vorbau/Lenker und evtl. Schaltung sind noch nicht das Ende. 
(ich denke über ne 10Gang nach) 
Gewicht 10,5Kg (natürlich so wie auf dem Bild)


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*butsche2002*
Mitglied

Registriert seit: Dec 2006
Ort: Mülheim an der Ruhr
Bike: GT Zaskar Le team 1999, Gt Rage ,Radon ZR litening
















Rahmen: GT Zaskar le team 1999
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy XC
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Schaltung: Shimano XT 2008
Kurbel: Shimano XT 2008
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Griffgummi: Profile 
Pedale: Shimano XTR 
Bremse vorne : XT V-Brake 2008
Bremse hinten : XT V-Brake 2008
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP 
Nabe vorne : Nope Fun Works N76 light
Nabe hinten : Nope Fun Works N76 light
Felgen: Nope Fun Works Universe black 
Reifen: Continental MountainKing Supersonic Limited Edition#







*Revon*
Mitglied

Registriert seit: Sep 2003
Ort: NRW
Bike: GT Team Avalanche
















Rahmen: GT TEAM AVALANCHE aus Tange Prestige Concept Rohren in "Midnight Aurora" ;-)
Gabel: GT 2x4 in Rahmenfarbe lackiert
Vorbau: GT Flip Flop in Rahmenfarbe lackiert
Sattelstütze: XTR 900er Stahl
Sattel: Flite
Lenker: Ur-Syntace Racelite
Schaltung, Kurbel, Umwerfer: XT 1991
Shifter: Sachs New Success
Innenlager: Tange (Orginal so von GT)
Griffgummis: Magura
Bremsen: Magura HS33 mit Stahlflex Leitungen
Felgen: Mavic 217 SUP CD
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35
Tacho: Cateye Cordless von 1991




*Davidbelize*
Rude boys don`t cry

Benutzerbild von Davidbelize

Registriert seit: May 2003
Ort: Berlin
Bike: ja,aber nicht alle die ich gerne hätte.
















GT Zaskar Le Bj 07 1998
es sollte möglichst viel schwarz verbaut werden
Zutatenliste (ich bin halt Koch):
Rahmen: GT
Gabel : Pace RC30
Bremszuggegenhalter : Syncros
Sattelstütze : Syncros
Vorbau :Syncros
Lenker : Syncros Heat Treated 6061er t6 alu
LRS : Syncros mit GT Hadley-Naben (mi Titan-Freilauf)
Schaltung :Grip Shift
Bremshebel: Kooka
Bremsen : Shimano LX
Kurbel : Shimano LX
Pedale : Shimano XT Bärentatzen (die grossen)
Schaltwerk : Shimano LX
Umwerfer : Shimano LX
Sattel : Flite Titanium
Mäntel : vom schwarzen Vogel
und Mojo fakes

bevor einer was sagt,ich habe die enden der schalt und bremszüge mit schrumpfschlauch abgeschlossen (damit ich keine silbernen kappen ranbauen musste).
die hintere bremse übrigends fünktioniert einwandfrei (mit meiner kleinen guten zauberei).
es hat mir grossen spass gemacht das mit den vielen verrückten hier durchzuziehen.
projekt fürs nächste jahr ist schon am entstehen.
hab noch viele bilder gemacht die in den nächsten tagen im album einzusehen sind.



*mountymaus*
WP: GTeam no way Girls

Benutzerbild von mountymaus

Registriert seit: Nov 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Xizang Team, GT Zaskar Race, GT ZR 1.0, GT LTS 1, GT Karakoram, GT ZR3000 Storck Bandit (zerlegt), Storck Adrenalin,
















*Rahmen:* GT Xizang Team 1999
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Recon
*Steuersatz:* Hope
*Vorbau:* Ritchey WCS
*Lenker:* Roox
*Schalthebel:* Shimano XT
*Bremse:* Magura HS33 mit Stahlflexleitungen
*Umwerfer:* Shimano XTR
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XTR 
*Kurbel:* Race Face Next LP
*Pedale:* Shimano XTR 
*Kette:* Shimano XT 
*Sattelstütze:* Syncros
*Sattel:* Selle Italia LDY
*Sattelschnellspanner:* GT
*Nabe vorn:* White Industries
*Nabe hinten:* White Industries
*Schnellspanner:* Syncros
*Flaschenhalter:* Ringle H2O




*Manni1599*
GT Team Nord

Benutzerbild von Manni1599

IBC DIMB Racing Team
Registriert seit: Oct 2005
Ort: Escheburg
Bike: GT's.
















Teileliste:
Rahmen : GT Richter 8.0, Tange Prestige/True Temper GTX, Bj 1993, komplett restauriert 2007
Gabel: Tange Prestige CroMo, Triple butted
Steuersatz: Cane Creek S8
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve XC, 130 mm, -6°
Lenker: Race Face Air Alloy, 25,4, 580 mm
Griffe: Bontrager
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7 (V-Brake)
Schaltwerk: XT 737
Kassette: XT 8-fach 11-28
Kette: XT
Umwerfer: XT 737
Kurbel: Race Face Prodigy XC
Innenlager: Race Face SRX
Sattelstütze: Syncros 27,0
Sattel: Flite
Laufräder: XT Naben, Mavic X 221 Felgen, Vorne + Hinten Links DT Revolution Speichen, Antriebsseite DT Comp Speichen
Schläuche: Conti Suso
Reifen: Conti Mountainking 2,2 Suso


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*Stemmel*
WP: GTeam no way Girls

Benutzerbild von Stemmel

Registriert seit: Aug 2006
Ort: Escheburg
Bike: HT:"Sine", orange, Kinesis // RR: "Willi" Wilier Escape Competition, schwarz // StS: "fliegendes Pferd", silber, mit Einkaufskorb // GT Avalanche 1.0 british sky blue "immer noch Namenlos"
















Mein erstes - und bisher einziges - GT in der Farbe british sky blue 
Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT Avalanche 1.0, Bj. 2006, Rahmenhöhe M
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL 100 mm mit Poplock
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC 
Lenker: Race Face Deus XC Oversized
Griffe: Ergon Race 
Bremsen: Magura Louise, vorne 180 mm, hinten 160 mm 
Schaltwerk: Sram XO Long Cage 
Schaltgriff: Sram XO Twister 
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Kette: Shimano Deore XT
Kurbel: Truvative Stylo Team GXP
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve XC
Sattel: Terry Butterfly RS 
Laufräder: Naben Ringle Dirty Flea, Speiche Saphim Race, Felge Ringle DS2 XC
Schläuche: Conti Suso 
Reifen: Conti Speed King Suso 2.1 
Flaschenhalter: 1-NoName von CNC 




*SixTimesNine*
9999,99

Benutzerbild von SixTimesNine

Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Connemara, Sønder Vorupør u. Doccione di Sotto
Bike: GT Peace

















Joe Beauregard zu Nobody im gleichnamigen Film "Mein Name ist Nobody": "Es funkelt und glitzert wie eine Bordelltür"
(Mindestens aber gereicht es dem Silver Surfer zu ehren.)

Rahmen: 96er Zaskar LE
Gabel: Marzocchi Atomic Race 80
Steuersatz: Chris King
Sattelstütze: Ringlé Moby Deuce
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Vorbau: Critical
Lenker: Syncros
LRS: Naben Chris King, Felgen Syncros Lil´ Snapper 23x13
Schaltung: Sachs Plasma
Schaltwerk: Precision
Umwerfer: Campa
Kurbel: Caramba
Tretlager: Syncros
Pedale: Syncros Alu
Bremsen: Hershey
Bremsgriffe: Box
Mäntel: Schwalbe Nobby Nic & Racing Ralph 2,40





*versus*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von versus

Registriert seit: Apr 2002
Ort: zh
Bike: GT Zaskar LE ´96 | GT Zaskar ´98 | GT XCR 1000 ´99 | GT ZR 2000 ´99 | GT XCR i2k ´00 | Klein Quantum Pro ´01 | Kona Coiler Dee-Lux ´04 | BIRIA TITANAL ´92
















 98er rasta-zaskar 
ein grünes teil (stütze, oder h2o) fehlt noch !
es war letztes jahr mein meistgefahrenes rad und hat die besten aussichten diesen titel dieses jahr wieder zu bekommen. gerade ist eine fox float 80 eingetroffen, die ggf. dran kommen könnte...

teileliste:
rahmen : GT Zaskar 1998 18" in dark orange (ist aber eher dunkelgelb)
gabel: rock shox sid team 2003 mit poploc
steuersatz: fsa orbit, rot eloxiert
vorbau: x-lite rot eloxiert
lenker: nc-17 starbar, grün eloxiert
lenkerstopfen: ac, rot eloxiert
griffe: corratec kork (6gr/stück)
bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7
bremshebel: real, rot eloxiert
booster: acor fishplate, grün eloxiert
schaltwerk: sram 9.0 sl
kassette: xtr 8-fach 11-30
kette: sram pc 58
umwerfer: xt 750
kurbel: race face turbine ib, silber/rot eloxiert
kettenblätter: t.a. specialites
pedale: time atac carbon titan
innenlager: fsa ultimax ti
sattelstütze: syncros 27,2
sattel: flite tt
laufräder: mavic crossmax ´99
schnellspanner: acor ti, rot eloxiert
schläuche: specialized turbo 
reifen: conti explorer supersonic
flaschenhalter: ringle h2o bottlecage, rot eloxiert
schalt- und bremszüge: nokon track pearls
gewicht: 10,1 kg





*GT-Hinterland*
GTeam Süd

Benutzerbild von GT-Hinterland

Registriert seit: Apr 2006
Ort: Biedenkopf - Wallau
Bike: GT Avalanche 2.0 Bj.2006 GT Zaskar Race Rahmen SUCHE: GT -TEQUESTA 1991!!!! Bitte alles anbieten
















In erbärmlichem Zustand angekommen und 2008 neu aufgebaut
Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT Tequesta 1991 Tange CR-Mo
Gabel: GT
Steuersatz:Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro
Vorbau: Kore
Lenker: Kore Lite1 AL6061 Butted
Griffe: Ritchey 
Bremse: VR Shimano Deore V-Brake BR 510 HR Shimano Deore XT II U-Brake 
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore RD M510
Kassette: Shimano Deore 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore FD M511
Kurbel: Truvative Isoflow
Innenlager: Truvative
Sattelstütze: Sel.Co 26,4mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Genuine Gel
Laufräder: Alexrims ACE17 Naben Quando
Schläuche: Continental
Reifen: HR: Tioga Factory XC 1,95 VR: Tioga Extreme XC 2,10




*insanerider*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von insanerider

Registriert seit: Aug 2003
Bike: Yamaha FZ750, 91er Giant Escaper 1Gang im Neuaufbau, italienische Fixie-Schönheit, Univega RAM für die Altherrentaunustour, Specialized Big Hit 07








92er Avalanche, Aufbau grob zeitecht mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen....passt also deswegen nicht in die Klassik-Kategorie


----------



## B-Ston3D (1. März 2008)

-


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*MrProd*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von MrProd

Registriert seit: Aug 2001
Ort: Baindt
Bike: Specialized Stumpjumper GT Zaskar Team 2007
















So nun ich auch noch auf dem letzten Drücker. Habe das Fahrrad im Winter aufgebaut ... da es auch gefahren wird und nicht nur an der Wand hängt lassen sich halt gebrauchsspuren nicht vermeiden. Für neue Mäntel hatte ich kein Geld mehr => Studentenfahrrad. Zu guter letzt hat mich heut das Wetter im Stich gelassen, was solls dabeisein ist alles.

Parts:
Rahmen: GT Zaskar Team 2007
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race
Schaltung: Shimano XTR 
Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker: Race Face
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL
Felgen: Mavic Crossride
Ansonsten nichts erwähnenswertes 




*singlestoph*
Ministerium fürsÄusserste

Benutzerbild von singlestoph

Registriert seit: Nov 2002
Ort: zurigo
Bike: single und multispeed
















GT Zaskar
mit teilen die ich von 1996 bis 1999 im rennen gefahren bin
control tech kam bei uns vom gleichen importeur wie GT also find ich kann man das gut da hinschrauben, find ich auch etwas edler als Kore
Bontrager Ti lenker
der rest meine damaligen favoriten, ritchey, xtr, RS, Crossmax


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2008)

1. gt-hinterland
2. manni
3. zingel


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

für mich die schwerste kategorie:

1. Sixtimesnine,
2. butsche 
3. ketterechts

rise of the silver surfer, zu schön, dann mag cih weiss, und ein klassisches pantera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (1. März 2008)

1. oliversen
2. zingel
3. Janikulus


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (1. März 2008)

1. chat chambers weil: tolles Gesamtpaket super in Szene gesetzt
2. versus weil: kreative Farbgestaltung
3. SixTimesNine  bling bling.. Kette auf dem großen parken wär noch schöner


----------



## hoeckle (1. März 2008)

1. sixtimesnine
2. butsche
3. manni


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. März 2008)

1. Zingel

2. SixTimesNine

3. Singlestoph


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2008)

1. GT-Hinterland

2. insanerider

3. SixTimesNine


----------



## Centi (1. März 2008)

1.zingel
2.jomaxbax
3.butsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (1. März 2008)

1. Davidbelize
2. kettenrechts
3. SixtimesNine


----------



## planetsmasher (1. März 2008)

Sauharte Entscheidung: aber nach langem hin und her:

1. sixtimesnine (ich steh einfach auf so durchgehende farbkonzepte)
2. Davidbelize (s.o.)
3. Zingel


----------



## armin-m (1. März 2008)

1. Davidbelize
2. SixtimesNine
3. Insanerider


----------



## GT_Frodo (1. März 2008)

1. Davidbelize
Hat mich auf Anhieb fasziniert, liegt wohl auch an den perfekten Fotos/ Inszenierung

2. SixTimesNine
Konsequent

3. versus
mutige Farbgebung, schön!


----------



## carlosI (1. März 2008)

1.SixTimesNine; Ball-Burnished überall
2.Versus; DAS IST ES
3.DavidBelize; Perfekt


----------



## pilato (1. März 2008)

Definitv die schwerste Kategorie...

1. olli
2. oliversen
3. gt-heini


----------



## zaskar-le (1. März 2008)

1. Versus > bunt, aber nicht aufdringlich, sehr schön!
2. SixTimesNine > Glanzstück
3. GT-heini > das rockt + Traum-Rahmen!


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. März 2008)

1. gt-heini
2. zwinki86
3. manni1599


----------



## Janikulus (1. März 2008)

1. oliversen
2. SixTimesNine
3. versus


----------



## lalune (1. März 2008)

1 - SixTimesNine
2 - Davidbelize
3 - Kingmoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (1. März 2008)

1. oliversen
2. GTDanni
3. GT_Frodo


----------



## SixTimesNine (1. März 2008)

Schwer, schwer, schwer, obwohl so leichte Materialien verbaut wurden

1.Davidbelize
2.GT-Hinterland
3.GTdanni


----------



## zwinki86 (1. März 2008)

1. zwinki86
2. mr prod
3. oliversen


----------



## Master | Torben (1. März 2008)

1. sixtimesnine
2. versus
3. tofu1000


----------



## tamaiti (1. März 2008)

...sehr schwere Entscheidung....sooooo viele tolle Bikes....phuuuuu

1. Butsche
2. Davidbelize
3. SixTimesNine

viel Erfolg noch....
Gruß tamaiti


----------



## kingmoe (1. März 2008)

1. butsche2002 - Das Rad schreit förmlich "Tritt mich, Gas Gas Gaaaaas!"

2. Davidbelize - Wunderschöner Rahmen, der von den dezenten Teilen gut in Szene gesetzt wird

3. Manni - weil ich nie geglaubt hätte, dass aus meinem Richter selbst mit viel liebevoller Arbeit wieder so etwas Schönes werden könnte. Es hat wieder ein gutes Zuhause.


----------



## toncoc (1. März 2008)

die schwerste kategorie für mich
dennoch
1. sixtimesnine
2. davidbelize
3. manni1599

besonders schön auch gtdanni, zingel, butsche2002, chat chambers, kingmoe, ketterechts


----------



## Triturbo (1. März 2008)

1) zwinki86

2) butsche 

3) MrProd


----------



## elsepe (1. März 2008)

1.manni1599
2.davidbelize
3.versus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaZuO (1. März 2008)

1. butsche2002
2. zingel
3. SixTimesNine


----------



## Überholverbot (2. März 2008)

1. SixTimesNine
2. chat chambers
3. davidbelize


----------



## ghost_marine (2. März 2008)

1. MrProd
2. mountymaus
3. jomaxbax


----------



## ScottMC30 (2. März 2008)

1. oliversen
2. Ketterechts
3. Janikulus

Olivers Bike ist klasse und hat einen schönen Sound im Freilauf.


----------



## matthew (2. März 2008)

1. zaskar-le
2. zingel
3. janikulus


----------



## versus (2. März 2008)

auch ich habe mich in dieser kategorie lange gewunden:

1. sixtimesnine - schöner bb-rahmen mit perfektem farbkonzept, das mit edelsten teilen umgesetzt wurde ( see you at the alps ;-)

2. oliversen - wunderschön filigraner stahlrahmen mit toller farbkombi und gut abgestimmten teilen 

3. butsche - seltener team rahmen mit konsequentem farbkonzept und zeitgemässem aufbau (allein die gabel passt technisch nicht so 100%ig)

puh, geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mareskan (2. März 2008)

1. Davidbelize
2. versus
3. SixTimesNine


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (2. März 2008)

1. SixTimesNine
2. versus
3. mountymaus


----------



## Boramaniac (2. März 2008)

1. Davidbelize
2. GTdanni
3. butsche2002


----------



## ikimasu (2. März 2008)

1. versus
2. SixTimesNine
3. Davidbelize


----------



## Chat Chambers (2. März 2008)

1. Manni1599
2. oliversen
3. SixTimesNine

eine sehr schwere Entscheidung, so viele schöne Renner auf einem Haufen..


----------



## Ketterechts (2. März 2008)

1. SixTimesNine - Bling Bling
2. Chat Chambers - schön schlicht
3. Janikulus  -  BB toll in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Backfisch (2. März 2008)

1. manni1599
2. gt-hinterland
3. zingel


----------



## Deleted 5247 (3. März 2008)

1. insanerider
2. Ketterechts
3. chat chambers


----------



## Stemmel (3. März 2008)

1. butsche2002 

2. Manni1599 (das einzige Rad, das bei entsprechendem Platz auch weiterhin in der Wohnung an der Wand hätte übernachten dürfen!) 

3. GT-Hinterland (Hammerfarbe) 

Daggi


----------



## oliversen (3. März 2008)

1. Janikulus
2. versus
3. chat chambers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (3. März 2008)

1. Davidbelize
2. SixTimesNine
3. versus


----------



## gremlino (4. März 2008)

versus     
tofu1000    
zwinki86


----------



## Manni1599 (4. März 2008)

Es bringt nichts, noch länger zu warten. Hier also meine Favoriten:

1. Davidbelize 
2. GT-Heini 
3. Tofu1000

Jedes dieser Räder hätte auch 1.,2., oder 3. sein können: Versus Rasta, Singlestophs BB Zaskar, Sixtimesnines Spiegelblankes Zaskar, Mountymaus Understatement Xizang, Oliversens wunderschönes Psyclone, auch die neueren Zaskare und die Avalanches, besonders natürlich das von Daggi, und selbstverständlich mein allerliebstes Richter, mit dem ich mir einen Traum erfüllt habe.

Ich hoffe, das ich einen Großteil der im Wettbewerb gezeigten Räder beim nächsten GT Treffen wiedersehe.

So denn,
Manni


----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. März 2008)

1. Davidbelize
2. Chat Chambers
3. Manni1599

LG Erol


----------



## cleiende (5. März 2008)

1. oliversen
2. GT-Frodo
3. Davidbelize


----------



## DefektesKind (5. März 2008)

1.davidbelize.... was für eine schwarz güldene Schönheit.Topp   
2.manni............was für eine rote Schönheit
3.versus...........JAHHHHHH RASTAFAREI.....


----------



## GT-TEAM (5. März 2008)

1. zasker-le
2. six-time-nine
3. butsche 2002


----------



## korat (8. März 2008)

1. davidbelize
2. manni
3. versus


ewig konnte ich mich ja nicht drumherumdrücken.
gott war das schwer. ich glaube, beim nächsten wettbewerb reiche ich nicht nur nichts ein, sondern stimme auch nicht mit ab. das geht mir zu sehr an die nieren...
ich hätte jeden platz locker drei mal vergeben können.


----------



## GT Maus (9. März 2008)

1. Stemmel 
2. gt-hinterland 
3. mountymaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (9. März 2008)

1.SixTimesNine
2.Versus
3.DavidBelize


----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2008)

1. SixTimesNine
2. GT-Heini
3. Manni1599


----------



## maatik (10. März 2008)

1. Versus
2. GTdanni
3. Davidbelize


1. Versus -  spontan gefällt als ich es sah. Die Farbe is der Hammer, der Aufbau gelungen, gefällt mir echt supergut. Eine schwarze Gabel wäre noch der Hit.
2. GTdanni - ein Schwarzer Ritter ! und die Concept passt sehr gut ins Bike.. Elegant !
3. Davidbelize - sehr gute Pics, einfach am besten verkauft, wirkt schon fast surreal...deswegen weiss ich nicht ob es mir in live auch so gefallen würde..deshalb Platz3.


----------



## laxerone (11. März 2008)

1. sixtimesnine
2. manni1599
3. davidbelize


----------



## tomasius (12. März 2008)

1. Ketterechts       

2. tofu1000     

3. mountymaus   


Tom


----------



## Revon (12. März 2008)

1. Ketterechts
2. manni 1599
3. cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. März 2008)

1. Stemmel  schönes Modernes GT 
2. Chat Chambers  schöner Stahlklassiker 
3. GT-Heini  in Natur noch viel schöner


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2008)

1.  Versus
2.  6times9
3.  mountymaus


----------



## GTdanni (14. März 2008)

1. GT-Hinterland
2. Manni 1599
3. Revon  


Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (14. März 2008)

1. gt-danni
2. cleiende
3. ketterechts

alle 3 sehen aus wie ein hardtail halt ausschaut: es schuftet ehrlich vor sich hin!


----------



## insanerider (15. März 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> 1. insanerider
> 2. Ketterechts
> 3. chat chambers



Floid Ich liebe Dich


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

--------------------------------closed------------------


----------

